# EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juni 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test


----------



## TheBlackSun (4. Juni 2009)

*EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Schick schick,
aber ich glaube wir brauchen nen ATX nachfolger damit solche Kühler auch aufs Board passen.
Seit mittlerweile Jahren geht der Trend immer weiter zu entweder "Gross, Stark, Leise.. aber passt dann nix mehr rein" oder "kleine, schwach, laut... passt aber mehr rein".

In meinen Home-PC ist leider alles voll, und ich habe nur 1-Slot Grafikkarten verbaut.
Deswegen find ich den Trend äussert bedenklich.
Back to the Roots!?


----------



## WallaceXIV (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Werden da nicht die Spannungswandler zu warm, wenn nur der Chip aktiv gekühlt wird? Gerade bei der GTX280 halt ich das für bedenklich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Im Falle einer GTX280 ist das gut möglich, ja.


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*


ich hab mir ja schon einen abgelacht als mein Vater mir den "Alpenföhn Groß Clockner" zu Weihnachten geschenkt hat . Jetzt heißt das Ding "Heidi"


----------



## WallaceXIV (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Testet die PCGH der Accelero GTX280 nochmal sepperat?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Nochmal? Es wird einen GTX200-Kühler-Test geben. Die Frage ist nur wann und ob online oder Print.


----------



## Gutewicht (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Ich hoffe der Test kommt bald, denn Heidi finde ich optisch nicht gerade ansprechend, auch wenn Kühlleistung und Lautstärke überzeugen


----------



## Woohoo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Unterm Tisch da bläst die Heidi. 

Sieht aber sehr gewaltig aus das Teil


----------



## Arhey (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Nicht schlecht das Teil, nur leider etwas zu groß.
Somit werden gleich 3 oder 4 Slots belegt was für die meisten nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Ahab (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

mich würde mal interessieren wieviel der kostet. aber drei slots mit lüfter is schon ziemlich heftig


----------



## tr0nje (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Wie kommen die Werte vom Fanless 330 zustande, wo dieser doch gar nicht auf eine HD 4850 passt?!


----------



## WallaceXIV (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nochmal? Es wird einen GTX200-Kühler-Test geben. Die Frage ist nur wann und ob online oder Print.



Ja weil es ja schon einen User Test hier im Forum gibt. Erscheint das Round Up eher in der Print oder online, wann ist damit zu rechnen? Danke.


----------



## guna7 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Unterm Tisch da bläst die Heidi.


Also bitte!


----------



## ph1driver (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

@Ahab

Steht doch im Artikel, 35€. Find ihn aber auch viel zu klobig. Für mich ist der beste immernoch der Accelero S1 Rev.2 gepaart mit 2 Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 1000. Da wird dann wenigstens auch das kommplette PCB gekühlt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

*@ Ahab*

UVP sind 35€, Straßenpreis dürfte sich recht flott bei ~3ß€ einpendeln.

*@ WallaceXIV*

Das kann ich dir aktuell leider nicht sagen.





			
				tr0nje schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommen die Werte vom Fanless 330 zustande, wo dieser doch gar nicht auf eine HD 4850 passt?!


Würde er nicht drauf passen, hätten wir ihn ja wohl schlecht testen können, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



> Platzieren Sie abschließend die Heidi über Kopf...



Das wird ja immer besser !!


----------



## Alriin (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Namen wie Thunderbird, Freezer, Extreme, Ultra, Sonic, ... find ich cool. 

Aber Heidi... 

EKL sollte mal die Jungs von der Marketingabteilung feuern und neue einstellen. Das Teil kann noch so gut sein, ich geh nicht in ein Computergeschäft und sag: "_ich hätt gerne die Heidi_". 

Da bleib ich lieber bei Arctic Cooling & Zalman.


----------



## guna7 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



Alriin schrieb:


> .........in ein Computergeschäft und sag: "_ich hätt gerne die Heidi_".


*DAS* würde ich cool nennen!


----------



## Timmeyyyyy (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Ich hab mir Heidi irgendwie schöner vorgestellt...


----------



## poiu (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

das gute ist, die Spawas werden nicht verdeckt, bei einigen Grakas reichen ja die kleinen Kühler nicht aus !
 hier kann man aber für 10-15€ einen chipsatzkühler kaufen zB dennThermalright HR-05 IFX,Zalman ZM-NBF47 oder  EKL Alpenföhn "Ötzi"  un die Spawas super kühlen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Wie willst du einen solchen Chipsatzkühler auf die Spannungswandler einer Grafikkarte bekommen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

also ich find den namen einfach ma shice !


----------



## Bestia (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



poiu schrieb:


> das gute ist, die Spawas werden nicht verdeckt, bei einigen Grakas reichen ja die kleinen Kühler nicht aus !
> hier kann man aber für 10-15€ einen chipsatzkühler kaufen zB dennThermalright HR-05 IFX,Zalman ZM-NBF47 oder  EKL Alpenföhn "Ötzi"  un die Spawas super kühlen!



Wie soll 'n das gehen? 

@Johnny: Wart nur auf Peter... 

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf ihn, das Schwarz gefällt mir so. Dann noch schwarze Vram-kühler...


----------



## majorguns (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Finde ich schon ganz gut aber für 35 € lohnt es nicht bei meiner karte noch einen Kühler umzurüsten wenn "bald" sowieso eine neue kommt, auch wenn meine HD 4850 unter Last mit Referentkühler mal gut und gerne an die 90°C kommt (Lüfter 100%)


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> also ich find den namen einfach ma shice !





Bestia schrieb:


> Wart nur auf Peter...



LOL, als nächstes kommt dann der Alpen Franz, da Schorsch, da Adolf, und da Rodler Sepp.


----------



## juergen28 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

@ Marc Sauter
Also der Freund von Heidi heißt nicht schwarzer Peter sondern Geisen Peter und seit ich deinen Bericht heute Mittag gelesen habe, summe ich das sch....
Lied aus der Zeichentrickserie vor mich hin. Hoffentlich hilft eine halbe Stunde Metallica um das wieder los zuwerden.


----------



## tobi757 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



juergen28 schrieb:


> @ Marc Sauter
> Also der Freund von Heidi heißt nicht schwarzer Peter sondern Geisen Peter und seit ich deinen Bericht heute Mittag gelesen habe, summe ich das sch....
> Lied aus der Zeichentrickserie vor mich hin. Hoffentlich hilft eine halbe Stunde Metallica um das wieder los zuwerden.



Der Kühler selbst ist schwarz ^^ 

Viel Glück beim loswerden des Hedi Intros


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

*@ juergen28*

Der Peter ist aber schwarz  Zumindest der von EKL, daher der kleine Wortwitz.


----------



## Gast20150401 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Groß und schwer.Vielleicht kühlt er ja wenigsten gut.


----------



## FortunaGamer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Der Kühler ist nicht schlecht, sieht so aus wie mein CPU Kühler^^ Zumindes mal wieder ein für die GTX2xx.


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

die frage ist wie er dann kühlt


----------



## KlopsCommander (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Aber ist es nicht so das der Ram mit vom Luftstrom des Lüfters erfasst wird.Dann müsste man sich ja bei ausreichender Kühlung im Gehäuse keine Sorge machen um die Spawas.

Aber drei Slots belegen nein Danke.Besonders wenn man dann sowas im Cube nutzen will.


----------



## greentea908 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

warum wird verheimlicht wie der referenzkühler abschneidet? ....weil dann kein mensch EKL braucht?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Verheimlicht  Rund 85°, wie üblich für das Referenzdesign. Und laut.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Passt der/die Heidi auf eine HD 5770? Ich hatte schon den Scythe Musashi versucht, aber der kommt gegen den hohen DVI-Block der neuen 5xxx Serie!


----------



## kelt (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

moinsen, 

bin grad dabei die heide auf ne asus en gtx 260 zu schrauben.
kommt auf den NVIO HS chip auch wlp? und wie siehts mit diesem R56 chip aus?

die beigelegte anleitung ist leider kaum zu gebrauche


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Auf den NVIO2 auch WLP. Was meinst du mit R56 - die SpaWas?


----------



## kelt (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

oberhalb und unterhalb des NVIO sind 2 kleine chips, auf dem unteren war ein wärmeleitpad drauf - der untere hat die bezeichnung "R68"
beide werden durch den kühlkörper der heidi nicht abgedeckt.
für den NVIO chip hab ich das alte wärmeleitpad genommen oder geht das nicht? die RAMs welche den chipsatz umgeben hab ich mit den beiliegenden kühlkörpern versehen, hab jetzt noch 2 über - aber was ist mit den spannungswandlern? sind das die 4 mit der bezeichnung "R36" ?
links davon sind 6 kondensatoren..

das hab ich mir ein wenig einfacher vorgestellt!
die beiliegende anleitung ist ja wohl ein witz, mit keinem wort wird da das auftragen von wlp oder ähnlichem erwähnt!


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Warum finden die Tests nicht in einem Gehäuse statt ? 
So könnte mann mal sehen wie sich die Karte mit dem Lüfter vom Platz her so macht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Wir geben die Slot-Anzahl an, die belegt werden.


----------



## kelt (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

habt ihr die heidi auch an einer gtx260 getestet?
müssen die spannungswandler extra geühlt werden?
hab die ram heatsinks aufgeklebt und noch 2 über..

für den NVO chip hab ich das alte wärmeleipad verwendet.. bekomm den im nachhinein auch nicht mehr herunter wegen diesen pushpins..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Für die GTX200 würde ich einen anderen Kühler nehmen.


----------



## kelt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Für die GTX200 würde ich einen anderen Kühler nehmen.


 



> Die Kompatibilität umfasst laut unseren Tests unter anderem folgende Grafikkarten:
> 
> • Geforce GTX 200 (außer GTX 295)


 
ist euch bei euren test nicht aufgefallen, dass nicht genug passivkühler für die spannungswandler + ram beiliegen?

btw: die temperatur vom chip an sich ist super! hab nach 5 min furmark extrem burning mode 60*C bei 800U/min.
länger wollt ich das den spawas nicht zumuten, denn die werden logischerweise extrem heiß..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Den RAM brauchst du nicht extra zu kühlen, da reicht der Airflow locker aus. Ergo die Kühlerchen auf die SpaWas und dann reichen die auch.


----------



## downgrade (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Kann jemand was zur kompatibilität mit der 5850 sagen? Möglichst unter verwendung der Standard-Kühlplatte.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Passt, siehe kommende PCGH 04/2010. Auf der DVD ist ein Umbauvideo samt Heidi und Grundplatte, zudem ein vierseitiger Artikel zum Thema HD5k-Kühlung.


----------



## downgrade (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Wenn das so ist wart ich natürlich erst aufs Heft 

Perfekt, Danke


----------



## mcmarky (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Passt eigentlich "die" Heidi auch auf die GTX 470, GTX 480 und GTX 580. Würde dann natürlich auf einen stärkeren Lüfter zurückgreifen...

Welche Lochabstände besitzt denn "die" Heidi?


----------



## tobi757 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Also für die Karten würde ich schon eher einen MK-13 empfehlen


----------



## mcmarky (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Und rein theoretisch passt die Heidi? Wäre ja nur vorübergehend....


----------



## tobi757 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Heidi: Grafikkartenkühler im Test*

Sollte gehen, ist ja ein Universal VGA-Kühler, allerdings würde ich den selbst übergangsweise nicht draufbauen, auch wenn der Kern kühl ist, sind bestimmt die SpaWa's usw. sehr warm auch mit Kühlerchen drauf


----------

